# Is this normal ohms for a single coil?



## Coppertop (7/2/16)

I am running a smok tfv4 with the single coil deck. Is 0.78 ohms normal for this build?


----------



## shaunnadan (7/2/16)

Hey

So normal is a relative term. 

Perhaps share a bit more info.. 

Wire type and gauge, number of wraps, diameter of coil etc.


----------



## Coppertop (7/2/16)

Sorry  Just had a look at the specs of the default coil that comes with the deck. And seems inline. http://vaping360.com/smok-tfv4-coils-overview-and-review/


----------



## shaunnadan (7/2/16)

Oh ok


----------



## Dirk (7/2/16)

Yup, normal is normal to the build... 

The results would differ based on what gauge of wire was used, the coil ID, wraps, etc... Anything from 0.1 to 2 could be normal.. but, 0.78 sounds like a good middle ground 

Enjoy!!


----------

